# SW Raid auf neue HDD bringen

## holbre

hallo forum,

meine gentoo ist "up to date" und auf gesetzt auf ein sw raid 1

Config / aufteilung:

hda1/b1 =  /boot ( 100MB)  Raid 0

hda2/b2 =  swap ( 1GB ) Raid 0

hda3/b3 = /     ( rest der 40GB HDD, ca. 38GB) Raid 1

jetzt wird der platz langsam immer weniger.

nun meine frag kann ich einfach per dd die partitionen auf neue platten kopieren ?

hintergrund, die 40gb hdd sind p-ata und die neuen hdd sind 250gb s-ata.

oder gibt es ein andere möglichkeit?

will nicht unbeding neuaufsetzen.

schon mal thx

ps. es handelt sich nicht um den pc aus der sig.

----------

## Marlo

```
(cd /alte-platte ;  tar cf - .) | (cd /neue-platte ; tar xvf  -) 
```

das hat den Vorteil, dass auch alle symlinks mitkopiert werden und es unabhängig vom

darunterliegenden Dateisystem ist. Zudem ist es zuverlässig.

Tschau

Marlo

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (cd /alte-platte ;  tar cf - .) | (cd /neue-platte ; tar xvf  -) 
> ```
> ...

 

das hier wäre warscheinlich noch besser: http://de.opensuse.org/SDB:SuSE_Linux_umkopieren (auch wenns von SuSE kommt).

MfG. Stefan

----------

## holbre

 :Very Happy:  super   :Very Happy:  , 

thx

muss jetzt nur noch warten bis die platten da sind   :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das hier wäre warscheinlich noch besser: http://de.opensuse.org/SDB:SuSE_Linux_umkopieren (auch wenns von SuSE kommt).
> 
> 

 

Ist doch das Gleiche, bbgermany. Das Prinzip ist: tar pipe tar.

Ma

----------

## schmutzfinger

Mit den beiden Howtos habe ich das mal gemacht, hat ohne Probleme geklappt. Sogar live kopieren ohne Knoppix, obwohl man das nicht machen sollte wenn man nicht muss.

http://www.administrator.de/Software_RAID1_(Mirror)_mit_Debian.html  -- phpbb markup mag wohl die klammern net

http://riseuplabs.org/grimoire//storage/software-raid/

----------

## bbgermany

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   
> 
> das hier wäre warscheinlich noch besser: http://de.opensuse.org/SDB:SuSE_Linux_umkopieren (auch wenns von SuSE kommt).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Das ist schon richtig, aber da wird auf jeden Fall der Eigner und die Zugriffzeiten nicht angefasst. Deswegen halte ich das für geringfügig besser.

 *http://de.opensuse.org/SDB:SuSE_Linux_umkopieren wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Links und Rechte der Dateien sollten als solche erhalten bleiben.
> 
> 

 

MfG Stefan

----------

## Marlo

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist schon richtig, aber da wird auf jeden Fall der Eigner und die Zugriffzeiten nicht angefasst. Deswegen halte ich das für geringfügig besser.
> 
> MfG Stefan

 

Aus deiner Antwort ist zu schließen, dass du damit noch nicht gearbeitet und keine Erfahrungen hast,

sonst wüsstest du, dass natürlich jede Datei mit allen Attributen, ob Eigner oder Time, kopiert wird; und

auch die Symlinks als Symlinks kopiert werden.

Probier es doch einfach aus, ehe du Gerüchte in die Welt setzt. Eine QA vor den eigenen Beiträgen durchzuführen

wäre löblich.

Ma

----------

## bbgermany

Falscher Schluss.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## sschlueter

Ich finds krass, dass immer noch tar für solche Dinge empfohlen wird, wo doch seit Jahren bekannt ist, dass es mit diversen Dateien nicht richtig umgehen kann, so dass die Kopie nicht dem Original entspricht.

Siehe http://www.net-tex.de/backup.pdf

Dump ist für diesen Zweck das Werkzeug der Wahl, und falls das nicht möglich ist, bietet sich star an.

----------

## Marlo

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

> Ich finds krass, dass immer noch tar für solche Dinge empfohlen wird, wo doch seit Jahren bekannt ist, dass es mit diversen Dateien nicht richtig umgehen kann, so dass die Kopie nicht dem Original entspricht.
> 
> Siehe http://www.net-tex.de/backup.pdf
> 
> Dump ist für diesen Zweck das Werkzeug der Wahl, und falls das nicht möglich ist, bietet sich star an.

 

Ha,ha,ha,ha, selten so gelacht!

und was benutzt der Author von diesem pdf in seinem dump Script?

 *[http://net-tex.dnsalias.org/backup.sh.txt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #############################################
> 
> ## tar up config files to be backuped within the dump
> ...

 

Außerdem funktioniert dein link nicht.

Ma

----------

## sschlueter

Was ist das denn für ein unfreundlicher und sinnloser Beitrag?

Wenn du über die von mir angesprochene Problematik sprechen möchtest, schau dir den Vergleichstest in dem von mir verlinkten PDF an.

----------

## Marlo

Oh nein,  es war nicht unfreundlich gemeint.

Nun geht der Link ja wieder und der Author schreibt im Anhang 9.3.3:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Mit dem Tar-Format konnten lediglich 42% der Dateien (mit nur 5% der Datenmenge) gesichert werden.
> 
> 

 

Das gibt mir zu denken.

Ma

----------

